
Stack Overflow is 10 - ingve
https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/09/27/stack-overflow-is-10/
======
Jyaif
I remember when SO came out, it completely destroyed expertsexchange.com in a
matter of months.

Is there today any equivalent to expertsexchange that could similarly be
"disrupted"?

~~~
MediumD
It took me a few takes to realize the website was experts-exchange.com, not
expert-sex-change.com (Chalk it up to me being a child).

To your question, so much of the value of certain websites are in the
community, such that a better UX/UI/Functionality doesn't solve any pain
points. A lot of companies have tried disrupting Craigslist.org without too
much success. Reddit.com is another website that is seemingly poorly designed,
but extremely hard to disrupt.

------
MichaelMoser123
I like them, saves me lots of time to have the answer in one spot instead of
having to search through lots of pages. Show them some love!

I wonder why people here dislike them so much, is a mystery to me. I also try
to answer old questions when the answer in stackoverflow was no good (this way
I don't have to fear the mighty editors)

------
jiyinyiyong
Stack Overflow helped me a lot. It's so great.

P.S. I also wish Stack Overflow spending more time designing the UI. The blog
looks much prettier. I want the site to be prettier and clean too. I would
nearly visit the site everyday.

